

Why AM and Eurisko Appear to Work (1984) [pdf] - dragonbonheur
http://eksl.isi.edu/files/library/Lenat_Brown-1984-why-AM-and-EURISKO-work.pdf

======
davidgerard
AM may not be ... the best name for an AI.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Sc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Scream)

~~~
dragonbonheur
AM was short for Automated Mathematician.

